# Oxnard/Camarillo riding



## Upchuck (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello, new to the board. I'm trying to get in better shape for mountain bike races later this season by riding my road bike during the week. Anyone in the Oxnard/Camarillo area interested in after work rides?

I typically hit the road at 5-5:30pm and go for an hour, sometimes longer. Email me if interested.


----------

